# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  إخلاص النية لله يحول العادات إلى عبادات مأجورة(هام جدا)

## أبواليسر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، وبعد:(هذا كلام رائع في إخلاص النية قرأته في احد المنتديات وأحببت نقله لكم لمشاركتي الفائدة والأجر إنشاءالله)

فمن رحمة الله تعالى بعباده وفضله عليهم أن نوع لهم العبادات والقربات التي تقربهم إليه، ولم يجعل هذه العبادات والقربات مشروطة بعمل بدني أو مالي أو قولي قد يصعب أدائها على البعض أو تشق عليهم، بل تفضل عليهم -سبحانه- بما هو أيسر من ذلك، ويستطيعه كل إنسان بدون جهد أو تعب ألا وهو النية الصادقة والعزيمة الجادة على حب الخير وفعله.


المقصود بالنية:

النية في الاصطلاح الشرعي هي: عزم القلب على فعل شيء.
وهي أساس العمل وقاعدته، ورأس الأمر وعموده، وأصله الذي بني، لأنها روح العمل وقائده وسائقه، والعمل تابع لها، يصح بصحتها ويفسد بفسادها، بها يحصل التوفيق، وبعدمها يحصل الخذلان، وبحسبها تتفاوت الدرجات في الدنيا والآخرة.

ولهذا جعل الإسلام جزاء الفعل ثوابًا وعقابًا مرتبطًا بالنية ارتباطًا وثيقًا وجعلها شرطاً لقبول العمل، فمن الناس من يصنع المعروف مكافأة للإحسان، ومنهم من يصنعه لطلب سمعة وشهرة، لكن الإسلام لا يعتد بكل ذلك ولا يقبله من العبد إلا إذا صلحت نيته وكان عمله خالصًا لوجه الله تعالى، ولهذا قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام-: «إنما الأعمال بالنيات، وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى، فمن كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله، ومن كانت هجرته إلى الدنيا يصيبها أو امرأه ينكحها فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه» [متفق عليه].

بين -- في هذا الحديث حكم الشرع في الأعمال وهو أن حظ العامل من عمله نيته فإن كانت صالحة فعمله صالح وله أجره وإن كانت فاسدة فعمله فاسد وعليه وزره، وإن كانت نيته مباحة فعمله مباحًا. 
وهذا يدل على أهمية ومكانة النية، وأن المسلم بحاجة إلى إصلاح النية، فإذا صلحت أعطي العبد الأجر الكبير والثواب العظيم ولو لم يعمل إنما نوى نية صالحة، ولهذا قال رسول الله --: «إذا مرض العبد أو سافر كتب له ما كان يعمل مقيمًا صحيحًا» [رواه البخاري].

وقال -عليه الصلاة والسلام-: «من هم بحسنة ولم يعملها كتبت له حسنة فإن هم بها فعملها، كتبها الله له عنده عشر حسنات إلى سبعمائة ضعف إلى أضعاف كثيرة» [رواه البخاري ومسلم].

وقال -عليه الصلاة والسلام- بعد غزوة تبوك: «إن أقوامًا خلفناهم بالمدينة ما سلكنا شعبًا ولا واديًا إلا وهم معنا حبسهم العذر» [رواه البخاري].
علم الله تعالى من صدق نياتهم ما أعطاهم به الأجر وهم قاعدون في بيوتهم. فبمجرد القصد الصالح يكون العمل صالحًا يثبت به الأجر، وتحصل به المثوبة، وبمجرد الهم الفاسد السيئ يكون العمل سيئًا يثبت به الإثم والوزر وتحصل به العقوبة.

والنية ليست مجرد لفظ باللسان: (اللهم إني نويت كذا وكذا) ولا هي حديث نفس فحسب، بل هي انبعاث القلب نحو العمل الموافق لغرض صحيح من جلب نفع أو دفع ضر حالاً أو مآلاً.


فضل النية وأثرها على العمل

إذا أصلح العبد نيته لله فإن حركاته وسكناته ونوماته ويقظاته إذا ابتغى بها وجه الله ونوى النية الحسنة فيها تحتسب خطوات إلى مرضاة الله. وقد يعجز الإنسان عن عمل الخير الذي يصبو إليه لقلة ماله أو ضعف صحته أو لأي سبب من الأسباب الخارجة عن إرادته وهو في نيته عمل ذلك لو استطاع إليه سبيلاً، فيجازيه الله بحسب نيته.
وقد يرفع الله الحريص على الإصلاح إلى مراتب المصلحين والراغب في الجهاد إلى مراتب المجاهدين، والمتطلع إلى الإنفاق إلى مراتب المحسنين الباذلين لأن بعد هممهم وصدق نياتهم أرجح لديه من عجز وسائلهم.
فليحرص الإنسان على فعل الخير والسعي إليه وتمني فعله أو المشاركة في فعله بنية صادقة وليس تمنيًا كاذبًا بدون سعي إليه ورغبة فيه.

وقد قال قائل: دلوني على عمل لا أزال به عاملاً لله تعالى.
فقيل له: انوِ الخير، فإنك لا تزال عاملاً وإن لم تعمل، فالنية تعمل ولو عُدم العمل.
وكذلك النية السيئة إذا هم بها الإنسان وعزم على فعلها أو تمنى فعلها ولكن لم يقدر على ذلك لمانع خارج عن قدرته وإرادته فإنه في هذه الحالة تكتب عليه سيئات المعاصي التي تمنى فعلها إذا قدر عليها.
يقول -عليه الصلاة والسلام-: «الناس أربعة: رجل آتاه الله عز وجل علمًا ومالاً فهو يعمل بعلمه في ماله فيقول رجل لو آتاني الله تعالى مثل ما آتاه الله لعملت كما عمل، فهما في الأجر سواء، ورجل آتاه مالاً ولم يؤته علمًا فهو يخبط في ماله، فيقول رجل لو آتاني الله مثل ما آتاه عملت كما عمل، فهما في الوزر سواء» [رواه ابن ماجه والترمذي وقال: حديث حسن صحيح].
فأثيب ذو النية الصالحة بثواب العمل الصالح وهو لم يعمله، ووزر صاحب النية الفاسدة بوزر صاحب العمل الفاسد وهو لم يعمله، وكان مرد ذلك إلى النية وحدها.


استحباب استحضار النية الصالحة في المباحات:

الأفعال والأقوال المباحة كثيرة جدًا، وإذا لم يقصد بها العبد النية الصالحة فإنها لن تعود عليه بالنفع الآخروي، فإذا أحسن المكلف القصد والتوجه حين القيام بها فإن هذه الأعمال من المطعم والمشرب والنوم والمتاجرة والصناعة تصبح ثروات تنفعه عندما يقدم على ربه يوم القيامة لأن النية الصالحة تحيل العادات إلى عبادات، ولذلك حث العلماء ورغبوا في استحضار النية عند المباحات والعادات ليثاب العبد عليها ثواب العبادات مع أنه لا مشقة علينا في القيام بها، بل هي مألوفة للنفس، مستلذة، وهذا من عظيم سعة رحمة الله وكبير منته أن أباح لعباده الطيبات التي يشتهونها ثم بعد ذلك يثيبهم عليها بحسن نياتهم.

فإذا كان الأمر كذلك فينبغي للمسلم أن يبني سائر أعماله على صالح النيات، كما يبذل جهده في أن لا يعمل عملاً بدون نية صالحة، إذ النية روح العمل وقوامه فيمكن له أن يستحضر النية الصالحة في الأمور المباحة لتصبح بذلك قربات يثاب عليها، فالأكل والشرب مثلاُ إذا قصد به الري والشبع واللذة فإن ذلك مباح، وإن قصد به التقوي على طاعة الله والتقرب إليه بذلك أثيب عليه، وكذلك التطيب إن قصد به التلذذ والتنعيم فهو مباح، (للرجل) (وللمرأه في منزلها)، وإذا نوى به اتباع سنة النبي -- فهو قربة وطاعة وإن نوى به التودد به إلى قلوب النساء والتكاثر والمفاخرة فهذا يجعل التطيب معصية، وأيضًا السواك إن قصد به التنظيف فهو مباح، وإن قصد به اتباع سنة رسول الله -- فهو قربة وطاعة، وكذلك إكرامه لإخوانه وقرابته وإطعامه لهم في المناسبات إن قصد به رد الجميل لهم والاستئناس بهم فهو مباح، وإن قصد به الإحسان إليهم والتقرب إلى الله بذلك كان عمله هذا صالحًا يثاب عليه، وكذلك إعالته لأهله وأولاده من مطعم ومشرب وملبس ونحو ذلك، إن قصد به إشباعهم والتوسيع عليهم وإغنائهم عن الناس فهو مباح وإن قصد به القيام بالواجب الذي عليه نحوهم والتقرب إلى الله فهو قربة وطاعة، له أجر عليها، يقول -عليه الصلاة والسلام-: «إنك لن تنفق نفقة تبتغي بها وجه الله إلا أُثبت عليها، حتى اللقمة تضعها في فِيِّ -فم- امرأتك» [متفق عليه].
وهكذا في جميع المباحات فليحرص المسلم دائمًا على استحضار النية الصالحة والتقرب إلى الله بكل عمل مباح خالصًا به أو لغيره كفعل معروف به أو تقديم خدمة له ليصبح عمله هذا عملاً صالحًا يثاب ويؤجر عليه.

ولقد ربيَّ الأئمة رحمهم الله تلاميذهم على ذلك، فقد روي أن الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله كان جالسًا مع تلاميذه فطُرق عليهم الباب فنهض أحدهم، فقال الشافعي: لماذا قمت؟ قال: لأفتح الباب، فقال له مفسحًا دائرة نيته ليزداد أجره وتعظم مثوبته: انوِ إن كان سائلاً أعطيته وإن كان مستفتيًا أفتيته وإن كان مستغيثًا أغثته.

وهكذا تمتد أبعاد العبادة بقدر امتداد النية المقرونة بالعمل ويستطيع المسلم أن يكون عابدًا لله مدى الحياة في يقظته ومنامه في صمته وكلامه، في سعيه لمعاشه ومعاده ما دام عمله موافقًا لشرع الله ونيته ابتغاء وجه الله تعالى، ويقول ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى: "العارفون بالله عاداتهم عبادات، والعامة عباداتهم عادات".

وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى. وصلًّ الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## محمد بن القاسم

نفع الله بكم . كما ذكرتمونا وذكّركم بالشهادة.

----------


## سويد بن قيس

بارك الله فيك.

----------

